# 12 week old pup humping already!... help!



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi

Not sure what to do with this one..... he's 12 weeks, he shouldn't know about that yet 

He humps other dogs, my arm and my leg... I guess it's a sign of dominance but not sure how to stop it other than move him away!

Any ideas?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

It's not dominance - that is a VERY over used word, there are VERY few truly dominant dogs in the world  He's being a puppy and playing roughly like puppies do - it's playfulness and boisterousness, attention seeking even - nothing sexual or dominant at all - stand up and move away from him if he humps you, or a loud clap of the hands and a stern ''ah-ah'' if he humps something else - let the other dogs tell him off when he does it to them.


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah, I read some other posts and people have said dominance but he's not really showing it, I think he's just exploring... after all, he is male! 

I do what you've mentioned so hopefully he'll give up


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

It will just be excitement and/or tiredness. It's not dominance or sexual at this age. 


What I used to do was get my puppy to sit for a treat (always have treats in your pocket with a puppy!). It would stop the behaviour I didn't want, and reward a good calm sit. Then I used to sit next to him and gently rub his chest in a slow circular motion whilst feeding him the odd treat to get him calm. 

It's important not to do anything that may add to the excitement and I found moving away just made Charlie chase me. So this was a better option in my case. 

He's humped less than 5 times in total, all before he was 5 months old, and he's coming up to a year old soon.


----------



## Mistyweather (Jan 11, 2009)

My little GIRL hump her stuffed elephant. Nothing else, just the elephant. Should girls do this too?


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Mistyweather said:


> My little GIRL hump her stuffed elephant. Nothing else, just the elephant. Should girls do this too?


I've seen girl dogs hump - usually inanimate objects like beds or toys.


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Prince is 13wks and he does it to me, (and only me!) when I have come home from work, or after a long day and he's tired and won't go to sleep! I'm actually glad you started this thread OP as although I have seen the word dominance bandied about a lot, I really didn't think these were the reasons for it and now I see others with the same opinion 
xox


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I hear so many times 'is my pup being aggressive' or 'is he/she being dominant'

It's a puppy being a puppy - part and parcel of growing up - university of life if you like.


----------

